# Sault Power canal to get new fishing deck



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Power canal to get new fishing deck

http://www.sooeveningnews.com/articles/2006/11/02/news/news577.txt

Oct 25, 2006 By SCOTT BRAND/The Evening News

SAULT STE. MARIE - The Edison Sault Electric Company and the Sault Ste. Marie City Parks and Recreation Department have joined forces to provide safe, accessible fishing at the headwaters of the power canal, according to representatives from both organizations.

We worked with the city, allowing a portion to be designated as a fishing area, said Brent Belleau, Hydro Superintendent of the Edison Sault Electric Company. Most of the power canal property abutting Ashmun Park has been fenced over the summer as a safety precaution to keep people from getting too close to the potential hazard. A certain segment - a popular fishing site up by the headwaters- was not included in the fencing project.

While the actual construction project is not slated until next spring, officials have already closed and barricaded a portion of the park.

We will bring in some fill from other projects, said Parks and Recreation Director Dan Wyers, explaining the rationale behind the temporary closure. The fill will serve to level the ground at the site, providing parking and leveling the sharp grade leading down to the water's edge.

Wyers explained the new boardwalk will be approximately 160 feet long and approximately eight feet wide. Treated timber will be used for the project, requiring only minimal maintenance in the future.

Expressing the belief that the power canal could someday need additional maintenance at the site of the fishing platform, Wyers indicated the city will build the fishing platform to accommodate this activity. Using 16-foot long sections, the city will be able to remove a portion of the boardwalk in the event that is needed.

They've got it designed so they can pull all of the decking without destroying it, said Belleau.

We can pull out the sections, Wyers quickly added, categorizing the design as semi-permanent. It's a very simple design.

The boardwalk - designed to be barrier-free - will also include safety railing all along the power canal.


----------

